# Poorly egyptian uromastyx



## Jezza2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi can anyone help?? Ive had Jezza the egyptian uromastyx since April, he has been feeding well and growing and is happy to be handled. I came home and looked in his viv and he look as though his mouth was bleeding. Couldnt see any blood in the viv or on any of his salad. He is supposed to eat salad greens and leaves etc we gave some leaves of a plant we have in the garden which he hasnt tried before. We have never used any pesticides etc so thought it would be ok. He has taken a few bites so am worried if it has poisoned him. I took him out to check him and he couldn't walk properly, his legs were stiff and he was waving his tail around. He did feel quite cold is he ok or is this due to him beginning to burmate? Ive got all his lights on to warm him up and hes gone back in to his hide. Please someone help have no idea what to do.:gasp:


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Did you check whether the plant was safe to eat first? What was it?


----------



## Jezza2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

I have now done some research and the plant is called pieris. I didnt know what is was called before. It can be harmful if eaten is large quantities to animals and humans, its already in the bin! I am detoxifying by giving him water and fresh salad leaves. Thank god he only ate a tiny bit. He seems alot more perkier now. will keep you posted. Hopefully people will read this and not give it to their lizards, its a common plant in gardens in england.


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Glad he is getting better. This site gives a good list of plants and veggies suitable for your uro.

Uromastyx Diet: Plant Foods and Feeding Uromastyx Lizards | moonvalleyreptiles.com


----------



## Jezza2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks very much, thats really helpful. It has been 24 hours now and he has passed some poo. Im keeping a close eye on him fingers crossed.


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Jezza2010 said:


> I have now done some research and the plant is called pieris. I didnt know what is was called before. It can be harmful if eaten is large quantities to animals and humans, its already in the bin! I am detoxifying by giving him water and fresh salad leaves. Thank god he only ate a tiny bit. He seems alot more perkier now. will keep you posted. *Hopefully people will read this and not give it to their lizards, its a common plant in gardens in england*.


I'd have thought it was common sence not to feed it something you didn't know the name of or if it was toxic or not?

Glad he seems to be picking up, hope it has no lasting effect on him


----------



## Frank1 (Aug 25, 2011)

This plant is toxic, here you can read more.
"POISONOUS PLANTS SLIDES - JAPANESE PIERIS PLANT"


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Jezza2010 said:


> Thanks very much, thats really helpful. It has been 24 hours now and he has passed some poo. Im keeping a close eye on him fingers crossed.


Glad to hear it. Once you know he is properly better you'll have to post some pics of him in the Lizard section.


----------



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

Some links for you mate re- husbandry for your Uro have a good read, esp re- brumation. Good reading.
http://www.kingsnake.com/uromastyx/
Uromastyx Diet: Plant Foods and Feeding Uromastyx Lizards | moonvalleyreptiles.com
Deer Fern Farms Uromastyx Care Page


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

I hope he comes round from this hun. Most plants are poisonous to some degree some more than others. If you don't know for sure that it is safe never feed it. The main safe plants for uro's are nasturiums, pansies, mallow and dandelions. I would take care with anything else unless you know what you are doing. The best treatment for the ingestion of poisonous plants is charcoal but obviously this would be administered by a vet. You've done the next best thing I would think by flushing out with water and watery salad leaves.


----------



## Jezza2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks Debbie, i feel awful, been watching him all day. He is coming out from his hide to bask then going back after 1/2 hour, he is just struggling to walk. It breaks my heart to see him like this. I have put some nasturtiums in as these are his favourite. He has been looking at them but still not eaten yet.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

Is your uro registered with a vet ? Make sure you know who your nearest special reptile vet is in case you have an emergency with him again.
I know how hard it is to find plants they can eat safely. While researching safe eating plants for both my uros and the rabbits, you find that plants can be pretty hard to identify ! Some of them look very, very similar, one being safe, the other being toxic ! But as I'm sure you know for in the future, don't feed anything without being absolutely sure of what it is first.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

How is he today? If he's still struggling you really need to take him to the vet today.


----------



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

Hows the big fella doing? Pete


----------



## Jezza2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks guys, hes doing better today, we took him to the vets and got some charcoal medicine, he has had one dose due another soon. We also got him a new uvb fluorescent today aswell. he has eaten a tiny bit but not much im gonna try and puree down some veg to give him in a syringe. Hope this works


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much about him not eating at the moment, I guess if I was taking charcoal I wouldn't be too keen on eating either. Once his system has cleared I'm sure he will have his appetite back.


----------



## Jezza2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

just a quick update, he has taken his charcoal this evening along with some pureed veg. he is looking a bit better


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Pleased to hear that :2thumb:.


----------



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

Thats good news glad to hear. As Debbie said no need to syringe feed him as it could stress him and put his recovery back. Give him his greens and a little shallow dish of water if he wants a small drink he will be fine for a few days. Glad to see he has a caring keeper:no1: Pete


----------



## Jezza2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

Jezza is much better today, hes almost back to his normal self. Been basking nearly all day he was even scratching to come out :2thumb:
Had a nice cuddle with him :lol2:


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Excellent news :2thumb:.


----------



## Jezza2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

Just to let you all know, Jezza is back to his normal self, he has been scoffing salad like theres no tommorow and is walking around happily. One happy lizard:2thumb:
Thank you to clifton villa vets in newquay


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Yay, pleased to hear that.


----------

